# Is this the Best Rake on the Market?



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Is this the Best Rake on the Market? What do you have?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRmxZCX1m9Q


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have three out of the four rakes he shows. Only one I'm missing is the last one. I want it for spreading peat moss. And I have a leveling rake.

My favorite is the thatch rake. It's awesome! @wardconnor got me into that one during last year's reno.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Dethatch rake is great.. don't know how I ever got by without one.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

This one isn't mine but it looks just like it. I repainted mine too. It has the same masking marks.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B0DUhyoci8


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I have a couple of those groundskeeper rakes. Might work great for dead or thinning areas but on thick turf areas they actually suck (IMO).

The manual dethatch rake is great for reseeding trouble spots. I've used it on patches of invading bent and it tore it out, roots and all.


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm in the market to buy a thatch rake to assist in my overseed this fall. It seems like the thatch rake is the way to go over the groundskeeper rake for this type project. What brand do you all have?

I was looking at these two, but I was wondering if anyone had any insight into what is different about them. They look the same to me other than one is more expensive. Am I missing something here?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/True-Temper-2914000-15-Head-Adjustable-Thatch-Rake/51715949

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ames-2915100-5-13-x-14-25-x-61-5-Adjustable-Thatch-Rake/49694984


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@joygrizzle, I have the second bladed one in your post.
Last year i used the groundskeeper for the first time and was able to mostly dethatch 3500 square feet without killing myself. I only went over really stubborn areas with the bladed rake, which is taxing to use and damages the lawn.


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

Green said:


> @joygrizzle, I have the second bladed one in your post.
> Last year i used the groundskeeper for the first time and was able to mostly dethatch 3500 square feet without killing myself. I only went over really stubborn areas with the bladed rake, which is taxing to use and damages the lawn.


So you would recommend the groundskeeper rake over the dethatch rake to do just a regular dethatching of the lawn to get ready to overseed? I definitely don't want to damage the existing lawn so that would be a deal breaker if that was the case for the dethatch rake.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jaygrizzle said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > @joygrizzle, I have the second bladed one in your post.
> ...


Yeah. I feel like it actually works better with a lot less effort, too. If you have the time, and are careful to avoid getting blisters on your hands, you can definitely detatch 3,000 or more square feet with this rake, without a machine...and relatively quickly. Maybe 3 or 4 hours.

When I saw Grassdaddy with it, and how easy it looked, I had to get it. I asked him where, and he said Ace. I went, and they had it in stock.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm going to post this here, but I will link to this in my cool season lawn "Canadian Substitues for Milo Etc." thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4025

While Amazon is a source, as well as Rittenhouse, I found it in stock at Lee Valley Tools in Winnipeg. By the time you figure in shipping, the price is pretty much the same, no matter the source. http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=59435&cat=2,2160,40698


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I suppose I should give a review as well... I have not used it much yet, but it does work on my pathetic excuse of a lawn for pulling out dead grass. I don't think I actually have thatch... just clay....<sigh> A proper thatch rake works just as well, but it feels different.... almost like it's more effort.

I actually got it for spreading peat rather than de-thatching, but I figured I'd try it anyway.

Mine came from Lee Valley and it's not going back, even if it was rather pricey.


----------

